# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer jusqu' 17 racteurs nuclaires

## Ryu2000

La loi sur la transition nergtique vise  ramener  50% la part du nuclaire dans la production d'lectricit en 2025.

Le lundi 10 Juillet, le ministre de la transition nergtique, s'est engag  fermer des racteurs nuclaires pour respecter la loi sur la transition nergtique.
Il a dclar :
"Ce sera peut-tre jusqu' 17 racteurs, il faut qu'on regarde."

Source : VIDEO. Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer des racteurs nuclaires, "peut-tre jusqu' 17"

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette actualit ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous satisfait du fait que le gouvernement s'engage  respecter la loi ?

----------


## Jipt

Sur la forme, a manque un peu de cohrence et dans le titre, franchement a la fout mal pour un forum francophone...



Allez, dpche-toi de l'diter.

PS : elle sert  quoi ma signature, alors ?

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai vir le peut-tre, de toute faon a sonnait mal.
L je crois qu'on garde le sens.
Je ferai attention aux traits d'unions.

----------


## kolodz

Une discussion  la radio n'est pas un engagement.

----------


## Invit

> Une discussion  la radio n'est pas un engagement.


C'est quoi un engagement alors, si ce n'est pas dire "je m'engage " sur un canal de diffusion public ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une discussion  la radio n'est pas un engagement.


Ouais, mais aussi bien il y a la *loi de transition nergtique pour la croissante verte fixe* qui dit qu'en 2025 la part d'nergie produite par le nuclaire devra tre de 50%.
Donc aussi bien la France produira une plus grosse partie de son nergie hors nuclaire.

D'aprs cet article :
 50% de nuclaire en 2025  : combien faudrait-il fermer de racteurs ?
En 2016, 58 racteurs nuclaires fonctionnaient et ils ont produit un total de 384 TWh, soit 72,3% du totale de l'nergie lectrique produite en France.

----------


## wolinn

72.3% de l'nergie lectrique, pas de l'nergie totale.

En Allemagne, en 2014, olien+solaire ont produit 93 TWh. Je n'ai pas les chiffres de 2016, mais je suppose que a doit tourner autour de 100 TWh. Rsultat obtenu avec un plan ambitieux de dveloppement, aprs avoir dvers 200 milliards d'euros dans ces filires pendant une douzaines d'annes.
Si je compte bien, pour tenir l'objectif, il faudrait remplacer 118 TWh de production lectro-nuclaire par autre chose, et de prfrence pas de puantes centrales  nergie fossile. Ces chiffres peuvent varier un peu avec la consommation, mais de faon marginale.
Je sais bien qu'impossible n'est pas franais, mais j'aimerais bien avoir quelques dtails sur la faon dont il compte s'y prendre pour faire mieux que les allemands, en moins de temps (si on prend cette chance de 2025  la lettre), et avec quel pognon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il est gentil Hulot, mais par contre il fait quoi pour les perturbateurs endocriniens ? 
Rien, il se couche et valide la dfinition de l'UE

----------


## Invit

Salut

Sachant qu'il veut tous nous faire rouler  l'lectrique, ce n'est pas seulement remplacer les racteurs qu'il faut, il faut en plus produire plus.

Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

Une news de fvrier 2015 :
Le Snat rejette l'objectif de rduire  50% la part du nuclaire d'ici 2025
_Le Snat, majoritairement de droite, a rejet mercredi l'objectif de rduire  50% la part du nuclaire dans la production d'lectricit d'ici 2025, qui figure dans le projet de loi de transition nergtique et dans la liste des promesses de campagne de Franois Hollande._
 =====

Ils font un peu les choses  l'envers les types...
Ils diminuent le nuclaire et veulent interdire les voitures  essence (2040), mais on a pas d'alternative.
Rien ne permet de produire de l'lectricit comme le nuclaire...

Gnralement dans les affaires comme a il y a des conflits dintrts (comme pour Al Gore, qui est contre le CO mais dtient des parts dans des entreprises d'nergie "verte" qui sont subventionn par la taxe carbone, mais je raconte mal).

Pour la blague : Trump fait diminuer le pourcentage dlectricit produit aux USA par le nuclaire en relanant les centrales  charbon ^^
Et l'Iran aimerait diminuer leur impact carbone en utilisant des centrales nuclaires. (en plus ils ont dj l'uranium donc pas de problme de transport)

----------


## kolodz

> C'est quoi un engagement alors, si ce n'est pas dire "je m'engage " sur un canal de diffusion public ?


Pour ma part, en politique, un engagement c'est quand ceux-ci signe un papier officiel qui a une quelconque valeur.

Les accords de Paris sont un engagement.

Ce que dit un politique  la radio... a n'a aucune valeur et a change plus souvent que la mto.

dite : Quand on s'engage, en gnral, il y a des consquences  ne pas respecter ces engagements. Ce n'est pas le cas ici.

----------


## Invit

> Pour ma part, en politique, un engagement c'est quand ceux-ci signe un papier officiel qui a une quelconque valeur.
> 
> Les accords de Paris sont un engagement.
> 
> Ce que dit un politique  la radio... a n'a aucune valeur et a change plus souvent que la mto.
> 
> dite : Quand on s'engage, en gnral, il y a des consquences  ne pas respecter ces engagements. Ce n'est pas le cas ici.


a, c'est un engagement juridique. Le Larousse dit :



> Se lier moralement par une promesse : Il s'est engag  payer ses dettes dans les huit jours.


Maintenant, on est d'accord que tout le monde n'a pas le mme sens moral

----------


## kolodz

A un moment, il va falloir tre clair, une discussion  la radio n'est pas un engagement, encore moins "moral", pour un politique.

----------


## Invit

> A un moment, il va falloir tre clair, une discussion  la radio n'est pas un engagement, encore moins "moral", pour un politique.


Si c'en est un. Quand on dit "je m'engage ", "je promets que"  la radio, c'est un engagement moral, qu'on le veuille ou non. Quand on ne le fait pas par la suite, on ne respecte pas son engagement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon je change le titre :
- Nicolas Hulot annonce vouloir faire fermer
- Nicolas Hulot veut faire fermer
- Nicolas Hulot pourrait faire fermer
- Nicolas Hulot espre faire fermer
- Nicolas Hulot aimerait bien faire fermer
- Nicolas Hulot souhaiterait faire fermer
etc...

Quelques mdias ont utilis "engage" (mais c'est pas preuve de qualit) :
VIDEO. Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer des racteurs nuclaires, "peut-tre jusqu' 17"
VIDEO. Nuclaire: Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer des racteurs, peut-tre jusqu' 17
Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer des racteurs nuclaires, "peut-tre jusqu' 17"
Nicolas Hulot s'engage  fermer jusqu' 17 racteurs nuclaires

J'ai envie de dire "ne jouez pas sur les mots, mademoiselle Deray".
Il va surement remplir un formulaire pour officialiser tout a j'imagine.
Est-ce qu'ils doivent faire voter des membres du gouvernement, ou bien le ministre peut imposer ce qu'il veut ?

Edit :
Pour accomplir sa mission il n'a qu'a faire fermer un seul racteur nuclaire.
Parce que "jusqu' 17" c'est assez flou.

----------


## ddoumeche

Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les coutent, et on sait depuis longtemps que la fondation Hulot est largement arros par EDF.

Remplacer des moteurs essence qui ont fait un saut qualitatif ces 10 dernires annes pour passer  5.6l/100, voir 4,2l ? Et bientt  3l  ? Bien mais il va falloir construire des centrales au charbon au kilomtre, voila qui arrange sans doute les affaires de son employeur. 
Mais l c'est carrment avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre...

Il me semble qu'il n'y ait plus d'argent pour de tels investissements et les centrales qui vont tre fermes, on les dmonte pour pas un rond ?

----------


## kolodz

> ...
> Remplacer des moteurs essence qui ont fait un saut qualitatif ces 10 dernires annes pour passer  5.6l/100, voir 4,2l ? Et bientt  3l  ?
> ...


Il faut malgr tout not le petit bmol des triches aux homologations des moteurs ces dernires annes. Il est possible que les consommations annonces soient enjoliv.
Volkswagen a t pris sur le fait. Renault est souponne de faits similaires.
Sans compt que plus il y a d'lectronique de confort dans une voiture plus celle-ci consommera. Or ces lments sont de plus en plus frquent.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.




> ...
> et les centrales qui vont tre fermes, on les dmonte pour pas un rond ?


Si tu regarde ta facture d'lectricit EDF prlev une taxe pour cela depuis la mise en place des centrales nuclaires. Mme si le cot a t sous estim et qu'EDF n'a pas fait suffisamment d'investissements dans les filires correspondantes pour le moment.
Elle s'est d'ailleurs fait pingl lors du dbut du dmontage de la premire centrale Franaise o elle avait voulu tax une nouvelle fois les consommateurs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut malgr tout not le petit bmol des triches aux homologations des moteurs ces dernires annes. Il est possible que les consommations annonces soient enjoliv.
> Volkswagen a t pris sur le fait. Renault est souponne de faits similaires.
> Sans compt que plus il y a d'lectronique de confort dans une voiture plus celle-ci consommera. Or ces lments sont de plus en plus frquent.


Une triche sur la consommation serait trop facile  dtecter: si je met 10l, que le vhicule m'annonce 5.6l/100 mais que je fais 150bornes, je sais qu'il y a contrefacon.

Et je parlais de l'essence. Or cette triche ne concernait que les moteurs diesels. A qui a fait un mauvais procs sur le fond car d'une part, ces moteurs sont bien moins polluants qu'il y a 15 ans.
D'autre part, ils sont aussi plus propre que les pickups trucs amricains genre F-150 (3.7L V6, 15l/100 excusez du peu, premier vhicule vendu), en plus d'tre plus conomiques.

Mais bon, 15 milliards, voila un joli pactole sur lequel ne va pas cracher l'Environmental Protection Agency.

Le diesel ne sera jamais moins polluants que l'essence, ce serait contraire aux lois de la physique. Mais le co, les oxydes d'azote, les suies .. sont recycls par la nature.




> Si tu regarde ta facture d'lectricit EDF prlev une taxe pour cela depuis la mise en place des centrales nuclaires. Mme si le cot a t sous estim et qu'EDF n'a pas fait suffisamment d'investissements dans les filires correspondantes pour le moment.
> Elle s'est d'ailleurs fait pingl lors du dbut du dmontage de la premire centrale Franaise o elle avait voulu tax une nouvelle fois les consommateurs.


Le dmantlement de la centrale de Brennilis  dbut en 1985 et devrait se poursuivre jusqu'en 2030. Si on ferme 17 centrales nuclaires, on va les remplacer par autant de centrales d'un autre genre, nuclaire ou non. Qui vont mobiliser finances et industriels.
Donc il ne faut pas se raconter d'histoires, ces 17 centrales mises  l'arrt ne seront jamais dmantels.

----------


## wolinn

A vrai dire, la ncessit de dmanteler ne m'a jamais paru bien vidente. Je me demande parfois si ce n'est pas un prtexte pour gnrer un march lucratif.
Une fois le combustible retir, la cuve est un peu radioactive, le fer a captur des neutrons, produisant du cobalt-60, le carbone de l'acier a form du carbone-14, de dure de vie plus longue, mais en quantits plus faibles. 
D'un autre ct, le dme est plus robuste que des monuments construits il y a 1000 ans et plus, et qui sont toujours debout.
On met un criteau "Dfense d'entrer", et dans 100 ans, on transforme ces vieux racteurs dsaffects en muses, si on ne trouve pas un autre usage  ces btiments.

----------


## UndeadangerousK

> Une news de fvrier 2015 :
> 
> Ils diminuent le nuclaire et veulent interdire les voitures  essence (2040), mais on a pas d'alternative.


Avec le rchauffement climatique : quipons-nous de chameaux : 

Dure de vie approximative d'une voiture : 20 ans si entretenue
Dure de vie d'un chameau : 40 ans

Temps d'une voiture sans faire le plein en roulant rgulirement : 1  2 jours suivant le modle et les kilomtres parcourus (moyenne de 200 par jours [oui, je me dplace beaucoup et je roule mal] )
Temps d'un chameau sans boire : 10 jour en scheresse  2 mois en saison des pluies

Vitesse d'une voiture en ville : 50km/h
Vitesse d'un chameau a pleine vitesse : 40 km/h.

L'avenir, c'est le chameau.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Mr Hulot dclare qu'il veillera au respect de  la Loi sur la Transition Energtique !!!
Veiller est son mtier de ministre politicien, encore si on ne le vire pas d'ici l !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> UndeadangerousK 
> L'avenir, c'est le chameau.


Ou le dromadaire  des steppes froides  2 bosses ,ou le bon vieux destrier pour  les climats temprs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Veiller est son mtier de ministre politicien, encore si on ne le vire pas d'ici l !!!


Au mieux il sera en poste jusqu'en 2022 et la transition ce sera en 2025.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Le Snat, majoritairement de droite, a rejet mercredi l'objectif de rduire  50% la part du nuclaire dans la production d'lectricit d'ici 2025, qui figure dans le projet de loi de transition nergtique et dans la liste des promesses de campagne de Franois Hollande.


Et le bon Senat opine comme il se doit :2025 c'est demain conomiquement ,et cela m'tonne qu'on atteigne un tel objectif du jour au lendemain ,sachant qu'on a mis au bas mot 36 ans pour difier le parc actuel de centrales, dification  qui a dbut dans les annes 1980.... 
Le Snat sait de quoi il parle ,et Mr Hollande avait 25 ans en 1980 et stagiaire en Algrie ....

----------


## Ryu2000

Nuclaire : Nicolas Hulot acte le report de l'objectif de 2025
_Le gestionnaire du rseau d'lectricit RTE estime que rduire la part du nuclaire  50 % ds 2025 augmenterait les missions de CO2. Le ministre veut fixer  une nouvelle date .
(...)
 Si on veut maintenir la date de 2025 [...], a se fera au dtriment de nos objectifs climatiques , a expliqu Nicolas Hulot  l'issue du conseil des ministres mardi.  On s'tait fix un objectif mais on s'tait bien gard de se mettre en situation d'en assurer la mise en oeuvre , a dplor le ministre de la Transition cologique dans une critique visant implicitement Sgolne Royal. En fin de journe, Nicolas Hulot a indiqu sur Public Snat que  2030 ou 2035 est une chance sur laquelle on va travailler ._ 

Apparemment des gens sont mcontents aprs Hulot.
Alors qu'il aurait trs bien pu ne pas prendre de responsabilit du tout.
C'est mme pas dit qu'il reste ministre de l'cologie jusqu' la fin de Macron qui est en 2022...
Un autre se serait fait engueuler  sa place.

Pour une fois qu'un ministre arrive et dit "en fait on ne peut pas respecter les dlais", c'est bien, il anticipe, il reconnait qu'il y avait une fausse annonce.
a devrait faire pareil avec l'interdiction des vhicules essence pour 2040, parce que technologiquement on est pas prt  se passer d'essence. (et on sait pas ce qui va ce passer en 20 ans)
J'ai pas compris le trip contre le Diesel par contre... (enfin si j'ai compris lintrt d'augmenter la taxe ^^).

Nuclaire: pour Hulot, "beaucoup savaient que l'objectif de 2025 n'tait pas atteignable"
_Nicolas Hulot affirme que "beaucoup savaient que cet objectif n'tait pas atteignable". "Tous les interlocuteurs que j'ai, dans mes services,  l'Ademe, chez RTE, des spcialistes de l'nergie, savaient" que ce ne serait pas possible, "sauf dans une brutalit excessive".

"Il faut regarder la faisabilit. Or jusqu'ici, on s'tait fix un totem sans se donner les moyens d'y parvenir", ajoute le ministre de la Transition cologique sur BFMTV et RMC._

----------


## Bubu017

Il fallait s'y attendre. Tu ne remplaces pas la productivit des centrales nuclaires en si peu de temps.
Si dj on atteint les 75%, on pourra s'estimer heureux.
Surtout que bon, on parle de renouvelable mais il faudrait se dcider pour quelle renouvelable. Parce-qu'on ne va pas aller que dans une seule mais il faut un minimum de ligne de conduite.

----------


## Grogro

50%  l'horizon 2025 c'tait de la communication  des fin purement politique en mme temps. D'autant plus gratuite que le gouvernement sortant se savait condamn. Un peu de pub faon "je sauve la plante et je file la patate chaude au prochain gouvernement ne cotait rien". Je me demande bien qui a pu tre assez naf pour y croire. 

On basculera vers le renouvelable au fur et  mesure de l'obsolescence des centrales nuclaires. Ca tombe bien, les technos de remplacement seront largement arrives  maturit industrielle d'ici l.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> On basculera vers le renouvelable au fur et  mesure de l'obsolescence des centrales nuclaires. Ca tombe bien, les technos de remplacement seront largement arrives  maturit industrielle d'ici l.


L'obsolescence d'un parc de centrales  stale sur la mme dure que celle qui a ncessit sa mise en place ,pratiquement une trentaine d'anne ,donc la transition vers les renouvelables ou autre nergie de substitution ncessitera un minimum de 30 ans,et encore si on arrte net aujourd'hui de construire de nouvelles centrales !!!
Les technos de remplacement devront tre aussi au rendez-vous d'ici 30 ans soit 2050...

il ne faut pas non plus lier 2 problmes totalement indpendants :la mise  lcart du nuclaire est li aux risques dus  l'utilisation de celui-ci  (vieux dbat colo),alors que le passage aux nergies renouvelables est  li au risques du changement climatique mondial qui touche tous les pays du monde et ces risques sont lis aux plus grands pollueurs et pas que la France (USA,URSS,Allemagne ,Chine,Inde)...

----------


## Grogro

> la mise  lcart du nuclaire est li aux risques dus  l'utilisation de celui-ci  (vieux dbat colo),alors que le passage aux nergies renouvelables est  li au risques du changement climatique mondial qui touche tous les pays du monde et ces risques sont lis aux plus grands pollueurs et pas que la France (USA,URSS,Allemagne ,Chine,Inde)...


Les politiques s'en foutent des risques. Surtout quand on leur demande de prendre en compte des vnements extrmes rarissimes (Fukushima : sisme magnitude 9 + vague de 15m bien au del du maximum thorique) qui ont un temps de rcurrence de l'ordre du sicle ou plus. Ce qui justifiera l'arrt progressif du nuclaire, c'est l'explosion du cot du MWh nuclaire par rapport aux progrs spectaculaire du solaire. Jamais une centrale ne sera ferme pour faire plaisir  des colos politiquement marginaux dont tout le monde se fout : elles le seront par obsolescence industrielle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui justifiera l'arrt progressif du nuclaire, c'est l'explosion du cot du MWh nuclaire par rapport aux progrs spectaculaire du solaire. Jamais une centrale ne sera ferme pour faire plaisir  des colos politiquement marginaux dont tout le monde se fout : elles le seront par obsolescence industrielle.


Je ne suis pas convaincu par cet argument.
Avec le nuclaire on produit de l'nergie pour beaucoup moins chre que toutes les alternatives.
De plus on a un total contrle de la production en permanence (avec le solaire, tu peux pas faire des pics de production la nuit...).
Crer et "recycler" des panneaux solaires a crer beaucoup de pollution.

Dj avec la fission nuclaire on produit beaucoup, mais avec la fusion nuclaire on pourrait produire encore beaucoup plus  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: .
FUSION NUCLAIRE : O EN EST VRAIMENT LE PROJET ITER ?



> Lanc depuis plusieurs annes dans le sud de la France, le projet exprimental ITER repose sur lespoir de crer une centrale dun nouveau genre base sur la fusion nuclaire. Par son envergure, ce projet est considr comme le plus ambitieux projet nergtique au monde. Trop ambitieux peut-tre. Alors que les dlais supplmentaires et les dpassements de budget se succdent, o en rellement le projet ITER aujourdhui ? Le racteur pourra-t-il tre oprationnel dans les annes  venir ? Les enjeux nergtiques autour de ce projet sont normes. Et si ITER entrait en fonctionnement, cela reprsenterait une vritable rvolution pour le secteur de lnergie nuclaire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Dj avec la fission nuclaire on produit beaucoup, mais avec la fusion nuclaire on pourrait produire encore beaucoup plus


Et qu'en est-il de la production d'lectricit en faisant tourner les centrales lectriques avec du gaz hydrogne plutt que du gaz naturel ou du charbon ?
L'autre jour sur TV5 Monde un ingnieur malien a exhib un village dont les groupes lectrognes fonctionnaient avec de l'hydrogne extrait d'un puit de forage de ptrole rat qui dbitait du gaz hydrogne (au lieu habituellement de gaz naturel)...
Un truc indit quand on sait que la production d'hydrogne conventionnelle ncessite une lectrolyse donc de l'lectricit pralable...
Va falloir prospecter le gaz hydrogne au lieu du gaz naturel ,mais ce qui m'as intrigu c'est que le Sahara recelait des nappes d'hydrogne  ,alors que les tudes de certains chercheurs et palontologues amricains et gyptiens  ont jusqu' prsent confirm surtout la prsence d'normes nappes d'eau fossiles dans tout le sahel !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et qu'en est-il de la production d'lectricit en faisant tourner les centrales lectriques avec du gaz hydrogne plutt que du gaz naturel ou du charbon ?


Le gaz pour l'instant c'est pas le top...
Quand je vois lextraction du gaz de schiste aux USA, je me dis que c'est probablement la pire source d'nergie.
 moins qu'il y ait moyen d'en extraire sans tout polluer.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas facile d'tre ministre dans le gouvernement Macron :
"a ne peut pas se passer comme a !" : quand Hulot laisse chapper sa colre



> "Jai parfois un sentiment disolement", confie le ministre  l'hebdomadaire. Absence de vie familiale, *dcalage avec les autres membres du gouvernement*... Le tableau est plutt sombre.
> 
> "A l'instant o vous tes nomm ministre, vous tre happ comme dans un fleuve en crue", dit-il ainsi, "*en permanence plong dans un tas de petites choses pas forcment utiles*."
> 
> S'il dcrit un "*job de frustration*", dans lequel "volont se heurte  une forme d'inertie", la  le ministre n'a pourtant "pas l'impression d'tre inutile".


Il devrait abandonner son job c'est mauvais pour sa sant, l il est pas bien, il souffre.
Macron a juste besoin de lui parce qu'il est encore un peu populaire... (ce qui changera peut tre quand les carburants coteront 2/L  cause d'une taxe fixe supplmentaire).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et qu'en est-il de la production d'lectricit en faisant tourner les centrales lectriques avec du gaz hydrogne plutt que du gaz naturel ou du charbon ?
> L'autre jour sur TV5 Monde un ingnieur malien a exhib un village dont les groupes lectrognes fonctionnaient avec de l'hydrogne extrait d'un puit de forage de ptrole rat qui dbitait du gaz hydrogne (au lieu habituellement de gaz naturel)...
> Un truc indit quand on sait que la production d'hydrogne conventionnelle ncessite une lectrolyse donc de l'lectricit pralable...
> Va falloir prospecter le gaz hydrogne au lieu du gaz naturel ,mais ce qui m'as intrigu c'est que le Sahara recelait des nappes d'hydrogne  ,alors que les tudes de certains chercheurs et palontologues amricains et gyptiens  ont jusqu' prsent confirm surtout la prsence d'normes nappes d'eau fossiles dans tout le sahel !!!


Autant d'eau douce dans le sahara que d'eau de mer dans la mditerrane apparement

----------


## Ryu2000

Toute petite news qui ne mrite pas son propre topic :
Patrimoine des ministres : les neuf vhicules  moteur de Nicolas Hulot



> *Le ministre de la Transition cologique est propritaire de six voitures, dun bateau, dune moto et dun scooter lectrique.*
> Ecolo mais pas trop. Selon sa dclaration  la Haute Autorit sur la Transparence de la Vie Publique (HATVP), le ministre de la Transition cologique Nicolas Hulot possde pas moins de neuf vhicules  moteur, dont six voitures, une moto, un bateau et un scooter lectrique, dont la valeur totale est estime  105 000 euros, ce qui en fait le ministre le plus quip du gouvernement.


En plus vieux :
"Nicolas Hulot n'est cologiste qu'au petit cran"



> *Pourquoi prsenter votre candidature  la primaire d'Europe Ecologie-Les Verts ?*
> 
> - Trs clairement  cause de Nicolas Hulot. *Je trouve insupportable l'ide que M. Hulot s'attribue le rle de reprsentant des cologistes en France. Il n'est cologiste qu'au petit cran.* Sur le terrain, non seulement il ne l'est pas, mais il a mme caus du tort  la question environnementale  travers le Grenelle de l'environnement, au cours duquel il a droul le tapis vert pour Nicolas Sarkozy. Lequel a pu se faire passer un certain temps pour un cologiste, ce qui est un comble !
> 
> Le plus choquant, c'est que c'est en surfant sur la catastrophe de Fukushima que Nicolas Hulot dcide de se porter  la primaire d'EE-LV, alors qu'il n'avait jamais pris position contre le nuclaire. Il sous-entend mme qu'il faut garder le nuclaire, sous prtexte que a dgage peu de CO2.


Par contre il a raison quand il dit que le nuclaire produit peu de CO2.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le programme a t mis  jour, la nouvelle feuille de route a pour objectif de ferme 10 centrales d'ici  2035.

Aujourd'hui 75% de la production lectrique franaise est nuclaire, l'administration cible une production de 56% d'nergie nuclaire d'ici  2035.
En 2015 Sgolne Royale avait fait la "Loi de Transition nergtique" l'objectif tait que la part du nuclaire atteigne les 50% d'ici  2025.

Source :
Nuclaire: le plan du gouvernement pour les 15 prochaines annes
Loi de transition nergtique : Sgolne Royal en qute d'un compromis

----------


## Ryu2000

Nuclaire : un rapport prconise la construction de six nouveaux EPR



> Les Echos rvlent un rapport dans lequel deux industriels pronuclaires recommandent au gouvernement la relance dun programme de construction de centrales. Une conclusion dautant plus surprenante que ce document avait t command au printemps par le ministre de lconomie, Bruno Le Maire, et par Nicolas Hulot.
>  Si je men vais, il va y avoir trois EPR de plus dans les prochaines annes , confiait ce dernier dbut aot  Libration, qui a publi ses propos aprs sa dmission. En ralit, il faudrait construire six de ces racteurs  partir de 2025 pour un premier dmarrage dix ans plus tard, selon le rapport. Ses auteurs sont Yannick dEscatha, conseiller du PDG dEDF et ex-administrateur gnral du Commissariat  lnergie atomique, et Laurent Collet-Billon, dlgu gnral pour larmement jusquen juin 2017.


a me semble pas mal comme projet.
La consommation lectrique augmente, il faut bien produire de plus en plus dlectricit.
Selon comment on regarde, le nuclaire c'est la solution la plus propre.

La France est forte en nergie nuclaire il faut qu'elle en profite le plus possible.

----------


## Invit

Salut

Ce qui serait intressant, c'est de connaitre ce que l'on peut fabriquer en olienne, panneau solaires et hydrolienne avec le prix d'un  EPR.

Ensuite, c'est d'aprs tout cela ce que cela produire en lectricit renouvelable et le comparer avec un racteur nuclaire classique (donc une central a fermer).

L on pourrait avoir un dbat intressant et constructif.

Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui serait intressant, c'est de connaitre ce que l'on peut fabriquer en olienne, panneau solaires et hydrolienne avec le prix d'un  EPR.


Ouais ce serait intressant d'avoir les dtails.
Mais en gros l'olien a produit peu et a cote super chre en maintenance, le solaire c'est mieux mais a ne fonctionne pas la nuit.
Comme on ne peut pas stocker l'nergie, le solaire et l'olien c'est pas top... On ne contrle rien du tout, on ne peut pas augmenter ou diminuer la production.
En plus pour construire et recycler des panneaux solaires et des oliennes ont pollue beaucoup.

Puissance unitaire des oliennes compare  celle d'autres moyens de production



> *Un arognrateur :* de quelques kW  7,5 MW ; la plupart des grandes oliennes installes aujourd'hui en France ont une puissance de 1  3 MW. En gnral, elles sont rassembles en fermes oliennes de 6  210 MW. La compagnie danoise Vestas a mis  l'essai en janvier 2014 sa nouvelle turbine V16 de 8 MW, dont le mt de 140 mtres de haut et le rotor de 164 mtres de diamtre atteint une hauteur totale de 220 mtres.*Une centrale thermique  flamme :* 120  790 MW (en France : centrale DK6 de Engie  Dunkerque) en 2010 ;*Une centrale solaire photovoltaque :* de quelques centaines de watts  250 MW (record fin 2012 : 247 MW : centrale solaire d'Agua Caliente aux tats-Unis).*Une centrale solaire thermodynamique :* de 2  350 MW (record : 354 MW avec la centrale SEGS de Luz Solar Energy dans le dsert de Mojave en Californie, tats-Unis).*Une centrale hydro-lectrique :* de quelques kW  plus de 10 000 MW (record : 32 turbines de 700 MW soit 22 400 MW au barrage des Trois-Gorges en Chine) en 2006.*Un racteur nuclaire :* de l'ordre de 900  1 500 MW (centrales nuclaires de Chooz dans les Ardennes et de Civaux au sud de Poitiers) et 1 650 MW pour l'EPR en construction  Flamanville.


Parfois l'olien tue des oiseaux et rends des vaches malades.
La LPO publie une tude nationale sur la mortalit des oiseaux due aux oliennes



> L'association montre dans une tude indite que les oliennes prsentent un risque plus important pour les oiseaux dans les zones Natura 2000. Elle prconise l'implantation des parcs en dehors de ces zones.


Les oliennes font-elles chuter la production des vaches laitires ?

----------


## Invit

> En plus pour construire et recycler des panneaux solaires et des oliennes ont pollue beaucoup.


Et avec une centrale on pollue pas ? Dchets, dmantlement.




> Parfois l'olien tue des oiseaux


Le plus grand faucheur d'oiseaux est la voiture, et on ne l'interdit pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et avec une centrale on pollue pas ? Dchets, dmantlement.


Ouais mais l le thme  la mode c'est le CO2 et a donne a :
tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires
Niveau CO2 le nuclaire sans sort beaucoup mieux, d'aprs une tude probablement financ par l'industrie nuclaire !
Bon aprs il existe d'autres types de pollutions, mais c'est moins  la mode que le CO2, les gaz  effet de serre, le rchauffement climatique c'est hyper tendance  notre poque (c'est peut tre l'industrie nuclaire le moteur de la lutte contre le CO2, en tout cas a les arrange bien ^^).

Les centrales nuclaires ont une grande dure de vie contrairement aux oliennes.
Peut tre que les panneaux solaires vont progresser et qu'ils deviendront moins polluant, plus efficace, plus fiable, avec une meilleure dure de vie.
Mais il faudra aussi crer des batteries moins polluante...

Bref si la priorit absolu c'est de diminuer la production de CO2 le mieux c'est le nuclaire  ::P: 




> Le plus grand faucheur d'oiseaux est la voiture, et on ne l'interdit pas.


On ne peut pas se passer de voiture, on peut se passer d'olienne.

----------


## Invit

> Bref si la priorit absolu c'est de diminuer la production de CO2 le mieux c'est le nuclaire


Peut-tre, mais pour moi il faut juste un gouvernement qui tape du poing sur la table, c'est ce qui se passe au Costa Rica : https://www.planete-energies.com/fr/...e-renouvelable

On est bien sr pas  la mme chelle de besoins en lectricit, mais c'est juste une question de volont.

De plus il me semble que le nuclaire vient de l'uranium (je ne suis pas un spcialiste), donc une nergie fossile qui disparatra, pas le vent.

Donc tout miser sur une nergie fossile est une abration, je rappel que je ne suis pas un spcialiste du nuclaire.

Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tout miser sur une nergie fossile est une abration, je rappel que je ne suis pas un spcialiste du nuclaire.


En attendant que les nergies renouvelable soient au point, on peut faire encore un tout petit peu de nuclaire.
Quelque part c'est mieux d'utiliser l'uranium pour crer de llectricit que des bombes atomique.

L'industrie nuclaire et l'industrie ptrolire investissent dans l'nergie renouvelable (au dbut a consistait  racheter des entreprises pour les fermer, mais a a chang).

Et sinon j'ai trouv un schma :
INFOGRAPHIE - Energie: ce que pse l'olien face au nuclaire



> La production journalire dnergie olienne est trs variable. Le jour le plus venteux de 2017, le 31 dcembre, les pales ont fourni au total 467.982 mgawatts dlectricit, contre 17.328 le jour le plus calme, le 26 octobre. Soit  peine un peu plus que leur capacit instantane maximale voque juste avant. Selon les chiffres de l'Ademe, les oliennes tournent  plein rgime seulement 2.400 heures par an, soit 27% du temps.

----------


## Invit

> De plus il me semble que le nuclaire vient de l'uranium (je ne suis pas un spcialiste), donc une nergie fossile qui disparatra, pas le vent.


L'uranium est un mtal, rien de fossile l-dedans. Mais videmment, comme toute ressource, il y en a des quantits limits.

Aprs, le fantasme de l'olienne pour remplacer le nuclaire... Mettons que la production n'a rien  voir, c'est un peu remplacer une gnratrice par une pile de 9 volt...
Par exemple cette page dcrit avec des chiffres le besoin : http://ecolo.org/documents/documents...m-combien.html

Je n'ai pas vrifier la vracits de toutes les informations qui s'y trouvent mais c'est pas mal toujours ces conclusions qui pointent au final quand on rentre dans les chiffres.

----------


## Invit

> Et sinon j'ai trouv un schma :
> INFOGRAPHIE - Energie: ce que pse l'olien face au nuclaire


Graphisme trs parlant, il faudrait diminuer la premire barre, supprimer la deuxime et augmenter les autres.

De plus, pour le nuclaire et le thermique on dpend d'autres pays, et pour le reste on est autonome.

Philippe

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le plus drle, c'est de vouloir 6 nouveaux EPR, alors que le premier n'est toujours pas en fonctionnement.




> Aprs les premiers travaux de prparation du site en 2006, la construction de l'EPR a dbut en dcembre 2007. Le chargement du combustible et le dmarrage du racteur sont prvus  la fin du quatrime trimestre 2019, pour un cot estim 10,9 milliards d'euros.


Source

Donc, on a commenc en 2006, 12 ans plus tard, toujours rien. Un cout qui dpassera les 11mds. Avec 11mds, on aurait pu
construire combien d'oliennes ?financer combien de recherches sur des nergies renouvelables ?

Bref, j'appelle cela du gaspillage. Et, ils veulent en construire 6 autres, alors que l'on ne sait toujours pas si la premire va fonctionner un jour ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> construire combien d'oliennes ?


Il est quasi sur que l'EPR finira par tre beaucoup plus rentable que tout investir en olienne.
Parce que les oliennes a cote chre  mettre en place, a cote chre  maintenir, a cote chre  dmonter, leur dure de vie est limit, a produit trs peu d'nergie.

Quand la centrale sera au point, elle va produire  fond pendant trs longtemps.
En thorie 562 oliennes produisent autant qu'une centrale nuclaire (900/1,6), mais en pratique c'est autre chose...

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les oliennes a cote chre  mettre en place, a cote chre  maintenir, a cote chre  dmonter, leur dure de vie est limit, a produit trs peu d'nergie.


As-tu des sources pour ce cot  comparer au dmantlement d'une centrale qui a en plus des lments radioactifs.

Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est compliqu  trouver, c'est un peu opaque.

On doit en parler dans ce PDF :
Analyse Cots et rentabilit des nergies renouvelables en France mtropolitaine olien terrestre, biomasse, solaire photovoltaque

Mais apparemment il y a un gars qui s'appelle Jean-Louis Butr qui en parle (certains vont parler de fake news).
olien : une gigantesque escroquerie



> En 2013 les 5000 oliennes terrestres implantes sur la France ont produit 2,9% de la production dlectricit nationale. Cette performance peu glorieuse est la consquence du taux de charge moyen annuel de 24% confirmant que les oliennes ne sont pas comptitives conomiquement.


LES NERGIES RENOUVELABLES (SOLAIRE, OLIEN) CONDUISENT EDF  FAIRE FAILLITE



> En analysant les faits de ces 10 dernires annes, la filiale dEDF (EDF EnR) charge du dveloppement des nergies Renouvelables, cest--dire principalement de lolien, a t rachete  prix dor, mais elle ne reprsente aujourd'hui que 2% du chiffre daffaires dEDF et emploie moins de 1.500 salaris, soit 2% de leffectif total du groupe.
> 
> En revanche, la stratgie agressive de communication de cette filiale, appuye par l'ADEME et le Ministre de lEcologie, du Dveloppement durable et de lEnergie, a conduit  faire croire aux dcideurs et aux citoyens que lavenir d'EDF tait bas sur les nergies renouvelables. Celles-ci, pares de toutes les vertus cologiques, ont pratiquement occult les autres activits et elles ont masqu les difficults dEDF.
> 
> Mme si certaines EnR prsentent  terme un intrt, elles sont peu productives, intermittentes et non rentables.


oliennes, le suicide dEDF : entretien avec Jean-Louis Butr



> Mickal Fonton : Comment dfiniriez-vous la situation actuelle, en France, sur le front de lolien ?
> Jean-Louis Butr:  Aujourdhui en France 7000 oliennes terrestres sont en fonctionnement. Selon les dernires informations donnes par le Ministre de lEnvironnement Nicolas Hulot, 20000 sont  venir  lhorizon 2023. Ces machines, qui peuvent atteindre dsormais 230 mtres de haut et tre implantes  500 m dune habitation, sont composes dun socle de bton arm de 1500 tonnes, dun mt en acier ou en bton de plus de 100 mtres et dune nacelle contenant le gnrateur dlectricit entran par une hlice tripale. Chaque pale peut atteindre 60 mtres. La nacelle pse plus de 70 tonnes. Le cot complet de sa construction est de lordre de 3 millions deuros. Voil pour lobjet en lui-mme.
> 
> *Ce quil faut noter ensuite, cest quil ny pas dindustrie franaise de fabrication doliennes terrestres. Elles sont toutes importes, principalement dAllemagne et du Danemark, pour un montant total de 21 milliards deuros.*
> 
> Enfin, malgr leur gigantisme, toutes ces oliennes, du fait de leur productivit annuelle drisoire (environ 23%) ne fabriquent aujourdhui quune quantit dlectricit minime, correspondant  4% du total de llectricit de la France.


Il a mme crit un livre le gars :
Eolien, une catastrophe silencieuse



> Le prsident de l'association Fdration Environnement Durable dnonce la multiplication des implantations d'oliennes en France. Il entend dmontrer que ces aromoteurs ne reprsentent pas les conomies nergtiques espres, qu'elles dfigurent le paysage et nuisent  la faune.

----------


## Invit

Pour en finir.

Pour moi (avis purement personnel) il faut se lancer  fond dans le renouvelable sous diffrentes formes (oliens, solaire, hydro).

C'est en investissant que l'on pourra amliorer les choses (rentabilit, etc ....) et pas en ce contentant de ce qui existe dj.

Il ne faut pas penser  fabriquer une centrale pour en remplacer une autre, il faut penser  la remplacer par du renouvelable, si on adopte cela, dans 30 ans on peut tre au top dans ce domaine.

N'oubliez pas que pour le nuclaire nous dpendons des autres (il ne me semble pas que nous ayons des mines en France), et donc une indpendance nergtique est pour moi une importance norme pour un pays.

Philippe

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec Philippe JOCHMAN, j'ajouterai que je pense que l'avenir n'est plus  l'lectricit centralise comme actuellement, mais  plutt  l'lectricit locale.
Municipale et particulire. 

La fin d'EDF en quelques sortes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La fin d'EDF en quelques sortes...


Ouais bof...
Dj l'olien particulier c'est mort, ce n'est absolument pas rentable, il faudrait qu'elles soient beaucoup beaucoup plus haute pour que a fonctionne un peu.
Ensuite le solaire ce n'est pas pour tout le monde, l'ensoleillement c'est irrgulier.

Pour l'instant produire et recycler des panneaux solaire et des batteries crer beaucoup trop de pollution.
La technologie est loin d'tre prte, il faudrait plusieurs vrais rvolutions technologique avant que a devienne vraiment intressant.
Si tout le monde tait quip de panneaux solaires et de batteries aujourd'hui ce serait une catastrophe cologique.

Le nuclaire  encore de belles dcennies devant lui.
Il est possible que dans le futur la consommation dlectricit augmente, donc on aura besoin du nuclaire.

Il existe des beaux projets :
ITER
Pour l'instant le nuclaire est l'nergie la plus propre.
C'est rentable et on a le contrle total.
On est pas prt de faire mieux.

===
Le prix du kWh est dj assez lev comme a, c'est pas avec des oliennes qu'il va baisser...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le prix du kWh est dj assez lev comme a, c'est pas avec des oliennes qu'il va baisser...


Juste l-dessus, parce que le reste n'a pas d'intrt.

Tu penses qu'il va falloir combien d'annes pour que, si jamais elle entre en fonction un jour, Flamanville soit rentable ? Sachant que a fait 12 ans qu'il est en construction, qu'on en est  11Mds d'euros, et qu'on a toujours aucune ide du jour de sa mise en service ?

----------


## Mat.M

> La consommation lectrique augmente, il faut bien produire de plus en plus dlectricit.


a c'est l'ide couramment rpandue parmi la population franaise mais c'est inexact elle stagne,voir sur le site d'EDF

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu penses qu'il va falloir combien d'annes pour que, si jamais elle entre en fonction un jour, Flamanville soit rentable ? Sachant que a fait 12 ans qu'il est en construction, qu'on en est  11Mds d'euros, et qu'on a toujours aucune ide du jour de sa mise en service ?


a oui c'est vident il faudra des annes pour rentabiliser ces investissements  ::calim2:: 
Mais-l ce sont des investissements lourds pour tre durables dans le temps



> Ouais bof...
> Dj l'olien particulier c'est mort, ce n'est absolument pas rentable


avant d'affirmer quelque chose il faudrait apporter la preuve de son affirmation ; l'olien peut trs bien tre rentable mais  dans l'hypothse, je n'en sais rien je suis pas all faire des recherches.
Il faut voir dans quelle mesure cela contribue  la production d'nergie et si la production olienne suffit  satisfaire la demande c'est une simple question de bon sens.
C'est vident que si une olienne ne tourne pas suffisamment par manque de vent sur le long terme ce n'est pas rentable

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour en finir.
> Pour moi (avis purement personnel) il faut se lancer  fond dans le renouvelable sous diffrentes formes (oliens, solaire, hydro).


l encore il faut voir les chiffres et faire des tudes.
Est-ce que les nergies renouvelables suffisent-elles  rpondre  la demande de consommation d'nergie ? 
Si oui eh bien sur le long terme on pourra se passer du nuclaire



> C'est en investissant que l'on pourra amliorer les choses (rentabilit, etc ....) et pas en ce contentant de ce qui existe dj.


c'est discutable parce qu'en faisant des investissements encore une fois le plus important c'est de savoir o on va sinon on risque l'chec industriel comme l'EPR de Flamanville
Ne vous inquitez-pas pour les projets informatiques c'est exactement la mme chose ha ha ha  ::aie:: 



> N'oubliez pas que pour le nuclaire nous dpendons des autres


d'o l'intrt des sur-regnrateurs

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu penses qu'il va falloir combien d'annes pour que, si jamais elle entre en fonction un jour, Flamanville soit rentable ?


Ben en tout cas beaucoup plus rapidement que les oliennes ^^
Les oliennes a ne sera jamais rentable, trop de maintenance et pas assez de production.
On a dpens beaucoup plus d'11 milliards d'euros dans l'olien et on ne produit pas tant d'nergie que a...

Les centrales nuclaires ont un grand rendement et une grande dure de vie.
Si t'investies 30 milliards d' dans le nuclaire et dans l'olien,  la fin t'auras produit vraiment beaucoup plus avec le nuclaire.
Tu peux pas grer les pics de consommation avec des oliennes, tu vas pas forcer le vent  souffler plus fort ^^
On ne peut pas stocker l'nergie efficacement et proprement avec la technologie actuelle.




> a c'est l'ide couramment rpandue parmi la population franaise mais c'est inexact elle stagne


a fait peut tre 10 ans que la consommation lectrique stagne en France mais c'est peut tre pas le cas partout.

La France peut exporter de llectricit dans les pays proche (comme l'Allemagne).

----------


## Marco46

L'olien c'est trop bien :




Sinon il n'y a qu'une seule solution viable, *des conomies drastiques* et donc des investissements *massifs* :
- dans les rseaux de transports mutualiss 
- l'isolation du bti. 

Il faudrait aussi inverser le phnomne de concentration dans les mtropoles et donc dvelopper le tltravail pour les services, et donc installer de la fibre partout. En d'autres termes raliser de l'amnagement du territoire en phase avec le futur c'est  dire beaucoup moins d'nergie disponible, une dcroissance inexorable subie, et des ts caniculaires  50 jusqu' Paris dans les dcennies  venir. L'agriculture va tre profondment modifie.

Bref, une politique de long terme.

Autant dire que c'est pas du tout du tout du tout le chemin qu'on prend, pour l'instant on s'occupe des carrires de Macron et de sa clique de cuistres.

----------


## Marco46

Pour complter sur l'olien, condens des chiffres :

La production lectrique mondiale est de l'ordre de 1800 gigawatts.
La production lectrique nuclaire franaise est de l'ordre de 80 gigawatts.
La puissance installe en Europe pour l'olien est de l'ordre de 65 gigawatts mais dans les faits a produit une fraction de la puissance installe en moyenne ( peine 10 GW) et de manire intermittente.

Remplacer le nuclaire franais par de l'olien, outre que c'est impossible  production quivalente du fait du manque de place, a couterait plusieurs fois (de l'ordre d'un facteur 10) le cout de la construction totale de tout le parc nuclaire  neuf  ::aie:: 

Bref a relve du doux rve.

(Et en solaire c'est pire, et en hydro on est dj taquet).

----------


## Invit

> Les oliennes a ne sera jamais rentable, trop de maintenance et pas assez de production.


Si on part de ce postulat, c'est sr que l'on avancera pas, c'est pour cela qu'il faut investir pour trouver le meilleur rendement possible ou d'autres pistes.




> La France peut exporter de llectricit dans les pays proche (comme l'Allemagne).


Mais la France a dut en importer, je ne sais plus si c'est l'hiver dernier ou celui d'avant  cause de grands froids.

----------


## Marco46

> Si on part de ce postulat, c'est sr que l'on avancera pas, c'est pour cela qu'il faut investir pour trouver le meilleur rendement possible ou d'autres pistes.


Il n'y a pas de solution  consommation constante (je parle mme pas de croissance, juste pour maintenir  niveau !)  l'horizon visible de la science. C'est la triste pure et simple vrit.

C'est un fait, c'est comme a.

Il faudrait dcouvrir une nouvelle nergie primaire comme le vent, le soleil ou les nergies fossiles. Et quand bien mme entre le moment o on dcouvrirait a et le moment o a arriverait "en prod" il faudrait plusieurs dcennies comme dans tout processus industriel de masse.

Or nos problmes sont pour tout de suite, ils sont mme pour hier. Nous subissons une contrainte forte sur notre approvisionnement en hydrocarbures depuis 10 ans. Il n'y en a pas assez pour tout le monde. C'est pour a que la croissance mondiale stagne, c'est pour a qu'on a eu la crise de 2008. a coince depuis 2005-2006 (date du dbut de plateau de production du ptrole). On va rigoler quand le plateau sera termin et que la taille du gteau va se contracter.

La seule solution c'est de raliser des conomies, et pour faire a il faut investir tant qu'on en a les moyens. On doit avoir une fentre de tir de l'ordre de 10 ans maxi pour a. Aprs quoi personne ne sait vers quoi on se dirige, probablement vers une sorte de Moyen-Age technologique. 

On vit la fin de l'empire romain en quelques sortes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on part de ce postulat, c'est sr que l'on avancera pas, c'est pour cela qu'il faut investir pour trouver le meilleur rendement possible ou d'autres pistes.


Aussi bien l'olien ne sera jamais la solution principal, parce que parfois le vent ne souffle pas...
On peut avancer dans le nuclaire, on est pas encore au point au niveau de la fusion  ::P: 




> Mais la France a dut en importer


J'espere qu'on en exporte plus qu'on en importe.
Si on avait plus de centrale nuclaire on importerait jamais dlectricit  ::P: 




> Nous subissons une contrainte forte sur notre approvisionnement en hydrocarbures depuis 10 ans. Il n'y en a pas assez pour tout le monde. C'est pour a que la croissance mondiale stagne, c'est pour a qu'on a eu la crise de 2008. a coince depuis 2005-2006 (date du dbut de plateau de production du ptrole).


Le fait que le ptrole devient plus rare et donc plus chre  extraire ne fait pas du tout partie des facteurs principaux qui ont caus la crise conomique actuel.

La crise conomique vient surtout du monde de la finance qui faisait n'importe quoi, comme les CDS par exemple.
Et d'ailleurs la finance continue toujours de faire n'importe quoi, donc attendez vous  ce que la crise conomique s'aggrave dans le futur.
On est pas prt de sortir de la crise.

----------


## benjani13

> Sinon il n'y a qu'une seule solution viable, des conomies drastiques et donc des investissements massifs :
> - dans les rseaux de transports mutualiss
> - l'isolation du bti.
> 
> Il faudrait aussi inverser le phnomne de concentration dans les mtropoles et donc dvelopper le tltravail pour les services, et donc installer de la fibre partout. En d'autres termes raliser de l'amnagement du territoire en phase avec le futur c'est  dire beaucoup moins d'nergie disponible, une dcroissance inexorable subie, et des ts caniculaires  50 jusqu' Paris dans les dcennies  venir. L'agriculture va tre profondment modifie.


Entirement d'accord. Il y a il un programme politique qui envisage le dsengorgement des grandes mtropoles? Je ne vois ce sujet trait nulle part alors que c'est une folie qui cre une grande partie de nos maux.




> Remplacer le nuclaire franais par de l'olien, outre que c'est impossible  production quivalente du fait du manque de place, a couterait plusieurs fois (de l'ordre d'un facteur 10) le cout de la construction totale de tout le parc nuclaire  neuf


Je ne pense pas que la solution soit le remplacement d'un type d'nergie (le nuclaire) en un autre quel qu'il soit. Je pense que l'nergie renouvelable doit tre locale et adaptes. On arrivera pas  brancher la France sur un bloc d'un million dolienne en mer du Nord. Il faut des production locales adaptes. De l'olien l ou il y a du vent, du solaire l il fait beau, de la gothermie l ou c'est possible, de la rcupration de chaleur l ou il y en a (usines, etc). a revient un peu avec l'amnagement du territoire que tu voquait.




> Il n'y a pas de solution  consommation constante (je parle mme pas de croissance, juste pour maintenir  niveau !)  l'horizon visible de la science. C'est la triste pure et simple vrit.


Un dcouverte scientifique n'est pas programm, elle est par essence inattendue. On ne serait pas aller bien loin si a chaque fois on se disait "je ne vois pas de solution donc je ne cherche pas". Des dcouvertes peuvent arriver, ou non, on ne sait pas. La seul chose qu'on peut faire de faon sure est de mettre les moyens ncessaires dans la recherche (et dans les formations menant  la recherche) pour augmenter la probabilit de dcouvertes majeures. J'ai malheureusement l'impression que ces dbats sur le nuclaire VS nergies renouvelables chacun prend une position  long terme, en ne considrant que les technologies existantes. On choisit un camp, et c'est bon tout ira bien. Le choix qui doit tre fait je pense n'est qu'une rustine qui devra tenir le temps de trouver de nouvelles solutions technologies ( minima des amliorations). Et il y en a dj  l'horizon visible, par exemple les supraconducteurs qui rvolutionneraient le transport et le stockage de l'lectricit.

----------


## Marco46

> Et il y en a dj  l'horizon visible, par exemple les supraconducteurs qui rvolutionneraient le transport et le stockage de l'lectricit.


Non, l'lectricit n'est pas une nergie primaire, on ne la trouve pas  l'tat naturel brut dans la nature (sauf  arriver  capter l'nergie de la foudre). L'lectricit dans le monde c'est en majorit des combustibles fossiles (surtout du charbon). Une voiture lectrique en Chine c'est trs polluant. Pas  l'endroit o la voiture roule, mais  l'endroit o l'lectricit qui fait rouler la voiture est fabriqu. Et en Chine c'est du charbon. C'est simplement un dplacement du lieu de pollution. a va permettre aux chinois de nettoyer la pollution de leurs villes qui deviennent irrespirable, mais a va l'accroitre ailleurs et en bilan final pour la plante c'est compltement neutre.

C'est le mme problme que le moteur  eau. C'est formidable, a pollue pas du tout. Sauf que l'hydrogne n'existe pas  l'tat naturel, il faut le fabriquer, et donc consommer de l'nergie.




> Le fait que le ptrole devient plus rare et donc plus chre  extraire ne fait pas du tout partie des facteurs principaux qui ont caus la crise conomique actuel.


Bien sur que si, c'est le facteur dclencheur. Ptrole plus cher (on est mont  140$ le baril en quelques mois) du fait du dsquilibre offre/demande -> chmage -> de plus en plus de dbiteurs n'arrivent plus  payer leurs traites -> subprime.

Et depuis on fait de la croissance avec de la dette mais on en est au mme point.

----------


## Grogro

> Salut
> 
> Ce qui serait intressant, c'est de connaitre ce que l'on peut fabriquer en olienne, panneau solaires et hydrolienne avec le prix d'un  EPR.
> 
> Ensuite, c'est d'aprs tout cela ce que cela produire en lectricit renouvelable et le comparer avec un racteur nuclaire classique (donc une central a fermer).
> 
> L on pourrait avoir un dbat intressant et constructif.


Je t'invite  parcourir le site de Jancovici si tu en as le temps, tu ne trouveras pas tout ce que tu cherches, mais pas mal d'informations dj.

Tu as raison, mais le problme est qu'on ne connaitra le cot rel d'un EPR que lorsque les deux premiers fonctionneront enfin, c'est  dire pas avant 2020. Et qu'il faudra encore attendre quelques annes pour estimer les cots de maintenance (forcment sous valus en interne pour des raisons politiques). Il faudra aussi estimer le taux de disponibilit en comparaison avec les racteurs classiques.

Et bien sr, comparer avec les concurrents trangers de troisime gnration. 

Le nuclaire (fission) est une nergie de transition, le temps de dvelopper la fusion et que le solaire arrive  maturit industrielle. Le vent, l'hydrolectrique et la biomasse resteront des nergies d'appoint. 

Rappelons que la meilleure nergie est celle que l'on ne consomme pas.

@ Marco46 : attention, la crise des supbrime a clat un an avant le troisime choc ptrolier, un an la faillite de Lehman Brother qui a mis le feu aux poudres. Mme si je pense  titre personnel, sans en avoir la preuve formelle, que ce choc ptrolier a dclench l'invitable crise financire, ce n'est peut-tre qu'une corrlation.

----------


## Marco46

> @ Marco46 : attention, la crise des supbrime a clat un an avant le troisime choc ptrolier, un an la faillite de Lehman Brother qui a mis le feu aux poudres.


Le pic de production est atteint en 2005. Lehman Brothers fait faillite en 2008. Je ne sais pas comment tu dates le 3me choc ptrolier mais si on regarde la courbe des prix sur quelques annes a dmarre mme en 2004.

Que le paroxysme du choc ptrolier soit arriv aprs la faillite de LB c'est possible mais c'est normal, c'est la rcession qui a suivi qui a mis un terme au choc. Comme on a pas eu un vrai pic mais un plateau et que derrire on a eut l'ajout du ptrole lourd au ptrole conventionnel a a pu redmarrer derrire. Mais les effets ngatifs se font sentir bien avant le paroxysme.

Notez qu'on est en plein dans la phase ascendante du prix du baril comme en 2006/2007, on est vraiment pas loin d'un 4me choc ptrolier.

----------


## Grogro

> Le pic de production est atteint en 2005. Lehman Brothers fait faillite en 2008. Je ne sais pas comment tu dates le 3me choc ptrolier mais si on regarde la courbe des prix sur quelques annes a dmarre mme en 2004.


Quintuplement des prix du ptrole de 2004  2008 avec un doublement en 2008, jusqu'au plafond atteint dbut juillet, deux mois avant Lehman Brother. Le troisime choc ptrolier est dat en 2008.

Je suis convaincu qu'il y a un lien entre le ptrole, le cot de l'nergie plus gnralement, et les crises conomique mais je n'en ai pas la preuve. La crise des subprime est le produit - outre les conneries des thoriciens dogmatiques et sectaires de l'conomie noclassique qui ne comprenaient rien au risque et qui s'taient convaincu que titrisation = rpartition du risque - des spcificits du march immobilier et de la dcision de la Fed de remonter le taux directeur (donc explosion des mensualits  taux variable). Le retournement du march immo a cass le chteau de sable  partir de dbut 2007, chose qui est clairement la rsultante de l'exubrante irrationalit des marchs. 
Quant au ptrole, la hausse (ou la baisse) des cours du brut est reflte par le taux d'inflation, et on considre qu'on est dans une bulle immo lorsque la hausse annuelle du prix de l'immo est durablement suprieure  l'inflation. Ca, c'est pour la cration et la consolidation de la bulle. Ce qui nous intresse, c'est son clatement. Est-ce la hausse du ptrole qui en aurait t le dclencheur ? C'est une hypothse intressante.

----------

